# Puppies going home younger & younger...?



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Is it just me?.....*or does there seem to be more posters stating that they are "picking up" or "received" their puppy at 5 & 6 wks old?...even a post I've read...said the "breeder" offered to let them take a puppy home at just over 4 wks old??
I can _understand_ "special" circumstances...*deceased mother, shelter litter, abandoned litter etc..etc..* but most of these threads/posts are from buyers/owners of puppies from "breeders", who are letting puppies leave under normal practices.....?!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Gunnar was a rescue and the entire litter was dropped off at a shelter at 5 weeks, but we weren't allowed to even look at the puppies until 8 weeks.

I seem to recall someone saying, in a different thread, that there were laws that dictated when a puppy could be "sold".
I'm guessing that it varies by State, but IMO, it seems too young. 8 weeks seems to be the minimum age to take a puppy away from the litter.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This has always been quite common with BYBs (including unplanned litters). I think what's happening is that a lot more people are joining the forum so now we're hearing about it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

AKA puppy producers.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BowWowMeow said:


> This has always been quite common with BYBs (including unplanned litters). I think what's happening is that a lot more people are joining the forum so now we're hearing about it.


I think this is correct. The number of newbies joining the forum has increased exponentially, therefore you're getting more people who didn't know better and got their pup too young.

I can tell you something else: after dealing with an 8-week old fuzzygator who had to go out a couple of times per night, cried constantly, and pee'ed in the house every 10 minutes even when tethered to my side, there's no way in Hades I'd want one at 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

It's ten weeks for us and not a day sooner. Sorry to say it but some lesser serious breeders think more of saving on expenses than the welfare of their puppies. I really don't want to go in to the merits of puppies going home at a later age. I do certainly agree that there are some breeders that send the puppies away much too early.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I think "breeders" send their puppies home earlier and earlier because the fun of having babies and watching them grow up stops about the time that mom decides she is no longer the maid and won't clean up after them.
As soon as that happens and the "breeder" realizes they now have to clean up puppy messes all day long and feed them and listen to them whine and be puppies is the time to get rid of them.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I think this is correct. The number of newbies joining the forum has increased exponentially, therefore you're getting more people who didn't know better and got their pup too young.
> 
> *I can tell you something else: after dealing with an 8-week old fuzzygator who had to go out a couple of times per night, cried constantly, and pee'ed in the house every 10 minutes even when tethered to my side, there's no way in Hades I'd want one at 5 or 6 weeks*.


I totally agree. I got Jamie at 9 wks. old and I can't even imagine what it would have been like if I got her at 5-6 wks. It is hard enough going through puppyhood why would you want to make it even harder by getting one so young. I went through he** when I got my min pins when they were 6 wks. old. I had two 6 wk old puppies at the same time and believe me I will NEVER do that again. I learned my lesson the hard way. This time when I went for a puppy I wanted 8 wks or older. Jamie has been one of the best puppies I have ever had the priviledge of owning.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I got Otto at 8 weeks and he is going to be a year old in a couple of days!!! Enzo my new baby is 11 weeks when I picked him up.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

But, it is not just newbies. Glancing through, seeing pups from breeders and going to experienced homes at 7 weeks. Eating food at a little over 2 weeks?

Not good.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

The "4 week old" was a mistake, I believe. I don't think they were actually being offered to bring the pup home yet from what I recall of the thread. May be mistaken. 

Heck, I brought my mini-aussie home at 4 months, and that was ideal as housebreaking was a breeze! He could 'hold it' til I was able to come home on my lunch break to let him out. We're very closely bonded, we were able to start socializing and obedience classes immediately which I think helped. 

Just from my own personal experience, I think 10 weeks to a couple months is perfect IF their needs are getting met where they are!!


----------



## momtoshadow (Jan 17, 2011)

We picked Shadow up at 10 weeks old.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

In the time ive been on this board, this has been a very common issue and subject. Every couple weeks to a month, it seems to pop up at least once.

I always thought it was common knowledge not to bring a puppy home until at least 8 weeks old. It was not until I joined this message board when I realized how many people just don't know. 

Pretty sad for the puppies and the people selling these puppies. Just goes to show what's really important to the people selling these pups.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> In the time ive been on this board, this has been a very common issue and subject. Every couple weeks to a month, it seems to pop up at least once.
> 
> I always thought it was common knowledge not to bring a puppy home until at least 8 weeks old. It was not until I joined this message board when I realized how many people just don't know.
> 
> Pretty sad for the puppies and the people selling these puppies. Just goes to show what's really important to the people selling these pups.


I didn't know until I joined this forum. I had always thought 6 weeks was the age that puppies were sent home with their new families. Now I understand why that is not good.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have noticed this too - a lot of puppies from what I would consider "not too bad breeders" being send home at 7 weeks.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I am fairly certain that in my state (Pa) and I know Ohio it is illegal to sell a puppy under 8 weeks. And correct me if I'm wrong but I thought I read that someone selling puppies, even 1 litter, is required to obtain a breeders license and claim the sale of the puppies as income. 
This was part of the puppy mill movement I think. Will have to research......

Anyway, many people just do not know any better. I asked a question today to the kennel owner at the commercial kennel we house our fosters at and was shocked at the answer, showing again lots of people just do not know any better......

The kennel provides food to the dogs boarding and I asked if most people brought their own. The answer was NO! Most people just hand the dog(s) off and say feed them whatever you have.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have noticed this too - a lot of puppies from what I would consider "not too bad breeders" being send home at 7 weeks.


Heck....Leader Dogs for the Blind sent home Akira (now 7 yrs) at 7 1/2 wks old. A few days shy of 8 wks, probably not a big deal, but none the less still shy of at least 8 wks old.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think 7 weeks is ok, the pup by then has learned from the littermates and is a sponge...so if the new home is just as nurturing as the breeder, then the individual attention is a bonus at this age. 
Both of my pups came home shortly after the 7 week period, and in one case the pup was the first to leave the litter, the other pup had only one littermate left(they all went home the same weekend, but we picked Onyx up later).
Developmental Stages


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree...7wks old is ok...taking positive circumstances into consideration.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't necessarily have an issue with 7 wks, depending on the puppy. Akira was a big strong 11 lb pup at that age. Was just noting (in response to Elizabeth's post about reputable breeders sending them home at 7 wks) that LDFTB is a reputable breeding/training facility for guide dogs and sends them home between 7 and 8 wks. Worth noting is that Akira is now 7 yrs old so I have no idea what their current puppy age policy is.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I know of people who pestered their breeder to give them the puppy early (like 4 weeks) by driving thousands of miles cross country. We get applications where people want newborn puppies. Some applicants say that 8 weeks is too old. Unbelievable!
Some people simply have no clue - it is not always the breeder.


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have noticed this too - a lot of puppies from what I would consider "not too bad breeders" being send home at 7 weeks.


I have read some stuff though that claims that one of the fear periods starts at 8 weeks so it is not the best time to bring a puppy home, so 7 weeks or 10 weeks is better. 

I have had pups at both 7 weeks and 11 weeks and I prefer earlier because I think they bond more, but that might just be the different dogs and nothing to do with the age they came home..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

RebelGSD said:


> Some people simply have no clue - it is not always the breeder.


It is always the breeder. They can say 'NO'.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought one of my boys home at 6 weeks because i believed he was 8 weeks, it was only when i got home and checked all the documents that i realised i had a 6 week old puppy. I didn't think you could sell puppies that young, but it was my own fault for not looking into his age properly.


----------



## BackwoodsBBQ (Feb 18, 2011)

Just search C.L. It is sad. 6 weeks, 6 weeks, 8 weeks (but they are really only 6 weeks). It makes me sick. We have a 7 week old but we fall into the mother is deceased category, Doesn't make it right, but circumstances that are unfortunate sometimes work out for the best. To tell you the truth there should be nothing but a lost and found section on C.L. for pets. All rescues and adoptions could be posted on pet finder. That would really put a crunch on the people that do this with less than honest intentions. If they have to shell out money for a newspaper ad or ect ect instead of free on C.L. not getting to advertise to as many people either would start to really put the pinch on them. Not to mention i know this is a hard one do something to get adoption fees more reasonable. I know I know, You have to recoup some of the cost but when people can get a cute 6 week old puppy for less than the troubled 4 month, 8 month, year old one that already has issues(possibly, just a fact if its in a rescue it didn't come from a good situation 99% of the time.) usually health or temperament , From John smith and his wife and kids point of view it makes more sense unfortunately to get the "untainted" pup. Unless you have been intimately involved and do a lot of research visit a couple forums etc, people just plain don't understand the the direness of the situation and what they are supporting but in their mind they are making the best decision. Awareness will be key in fighting this problem. There are some what you would call back yard breeders that do try and offer a healthy pet at a good price from quality stock but generally these are more than just the money making venture that most are. I think there is a place for both purity of the breed and those that would like something of more a pet quality though with a breed like the gsd pet quality is more of a relative term. But addressing specifically what robinhuerta started this thread with, Legislation and enforcement will not hold up. Animals are considered property whether we like it or not in the eyes of the law. All we can do is try to educate buyers, email crags list with complaints, flood the pets section with ads for rescues or to an information site which i may even put one up not concerning a particular rescue just so you think you want a puppy kind of thing showing what supporting byb's does and the risks involved and the benifits of rescues, reputable breeders you get the picture.

Done with my rant volunteered at the shelter the other day and still a little riled up about it all.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Has anyone on this thread made the correlation between bite inhibition issues and the early departure of a puppy from it's mother/littermates? 

I read an article discussing how mom and siblings teach puppy bite inhibition through play/corrections. And the longer pup stays with the family the better off they are in the end. Not only bite inhibition but in all aspects of learning as well. If you have a well balanced parent (which we all hope since they are breeding) that parent can be a wealth of knowledge. Teaching pups to accept all aspects of everyday living. 

Just something to think about...


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I remember reading in some old books about not letting pups go until they were 12 wks old. I dont recall all the reasoning behind it. There have been studies done on the developmental stages of puppies, and why 8wks vs. 12wks, is so different. I personally would like to keep them the longer of the two. They will not go until they have gotten their tattoos. So if that is past 8 wks, then so be it. I was supposed to get Yoko at 8wks, but due to Sept 11th, they imposed the security levels. The security level was high when she was 8wks, so she was shipped at 9wks.


----------



## BackwoodsBBQ (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats kind of the basis i think, of what was intented it is always best for them to stay longer be it bite inhibition, pack behavior, etc. It can also cause temperament issues too from what ive read lately.



valreegrl said:


> Has anyone on this thread made the correlation between bite inhibition issues and the early departure of a puppy from it's mother/littermates?
> 
> I read an article discussing how mom and siblings teach puppy bite inhibition through play/corrections. And the longer pup stays with the family the better off they are in the end. Not only bite inhibition but in all aspects of learning as well. If you have a well balanced parent (which we all hope since they are breeding) that parent can be a wealth of knowledge. Teaching pups to accept all aspects of everyday living.
> 
> Just something to think about...


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Heck....Leader Dogs for the Blind sent home Akira (now 7 yrs) at 7 1/2 wks old. A few days shy of 8 wks, probably not a big deal, but none the less still shy of at least 8 wks old.


Alois came home at 8 weeks
Pearl came home a little after 7 weeks


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Here are the states that have laws on this:

Age to Sell Puppy Table


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like to get mine 7-8 weeks, absolutely NO sooner (and I'd walk away from a breeder suggested it unless there were extreme circumstances) and preferably not later. 

A littermate to one of my dogs went home at 5 weeks because the puppy had a health problem that she would not survive, but something that was not painful so she went to a home where she could be cared for and loved (without being trampled by the other puppies) while she passed peacefully.

My two current males I each got just shy of 8 weeks. I've NEVER had bite inhibition issues with either. Neither dog has ever been mouthy or bitey to me or anyone. I think it's a combination of how I interact with them (using toys and things appropriate for biting, never really giving them a chance to bite on me), having time to play with my other dogs, and having lots of toys lying around everywhere so there's *always* a dog or toy or chew, something appropriate for biting. I like the 8 week age because the puppy is long weaned, they've had ample time with their littermates, and they are a good age to start fun puppy training and socialization. Fear period or no, if the puppy has solid nerves there aren't problems. If the puppy doesn't have solid nerves then I wouldn't purchase it to begin with. I like to raise my dogs a certain way that fits with my lifestyle and circumstance. I spend SO much time with my new puppies I just can't imagine a breeder doing that with 5, 7, 9.... puppies total for an additional 2-4 weeks. As well intentioned as the breeder may be there's simply no way they could give my puppy the same amount of attention I'd be giving it during that time period unless they can conjure up a 48 hour day. If a breeder is not comfortable sending a puppy home at 8 weeks for whatever reason, I respect that and would just move on to another breeder. The puppies are theirs, they can keep them as long as they wish.

One thing that REALLY makes me irate is seeing dogs that are no way as old as it says. I've seen people introduce new puppies on this very forum that I would bet my life are NOT 8 weeks old yet. To me selling a 5 week old as an 8 week old is worst than selling a 5 week old, completely dishonest.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

*[/QUOTE]I can tell you something else: after dealing with an 8-week old fuzzygator who had to go out a couple of times per night, cried constantly, and pee'ed in the house every 10 minutes even when tethered to my side, there's no way in Hades I'd want one at 5 or 6 weeks.[/QUOTE]

* 
:crazy: Our new boys came to us at 6 weeks (Most of you already know that story, but the short version is the mother was hit and killed and the entire litter went to rescue) and boy oh boy!! They are 12 weeks now, and we are finally getting to sleep through the night. I don't know who in their right mind would buy a puppy at 6 weeks 
We were lucky though with already having 4 other adult dogs to teach them, and the boys being together has helped with the bite inhibition and puppy play.
This was my first time having 2 very young puppies at the same time. I can't say I wouldn't do it ever again...but it would definitely have to be one of those life or death situations. What a handful!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

My husband and I brought home a 4 week old Rottie/Dobie cross many years ago. I didn't want to bring him home that early. The reason I did, they had a previous litter 6 months prior and they all came down with parvo. The pups were being kept in an outdoor building but I knew the owner would be turning them out into the parvo infected yard in a week. I tried to warn her but she didn't want to listen. She had told me she started letting them outside at 5 weeks old. I was a Vet Tech at the time and knew if these puppies got out into the infected yard, they would surely come down with parvo. I made the hard decision to bring our little guy home. I wanted him to be with his littermates and dam but I knew his chances of contracting parvo were huge.

I brought hime home wrapped in a wash cloth. I fed him formula and warm soaked puppy food. We had a female Shepherd at the time who took him under her wing. She was spayed but she treated the little guy like he was her own pup. I was a nervous wreck and so sad to have taken him away from his family but I wanted to make sure he had a chance at life. Being a Vet tech I had seen so many puppies die of parvo.

He grew and flourished. Our Shepherd taught him his manners. She was a great surrogate mother. He was smart and learned everything quickly. He grew to 105 pounds and lived just two months shy of his 14th birthday. He loved to play with other dogs and was good with people. He did have high prey drive and no small critter was safe in our yard. (squirrels, opposums, etc..) Thankfully, he never had any health problems. He passed away in his sleep after playing in the yard the day before. It was a shock to us.

I would never want to do that again unless I absolutely had to. It took time and commitment to make sure we had a well rounded dog. I just didn't want to take a chance on him getting parvo.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I know people who've gotten puppies at 4-5 wks old. They and the "breeder" seem to think that once a puppy is eating solid food it is okay for them to leave.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm another newbie who thought 6 weeks was when puppies got to go to new homes. Assumed it was because that was when they were weaned. Prior to getting Ezra last summer and diving in head first to "all things GSD", I would have gladly taken a pup at 6 weeks.

Ezra's mom was found in a State Park when she was pregnant. Someone there fostered her and the litter until they were 8 weeks old. At 8 weeks, the litter came to MI (from TN) and they were all together until 9.5 weeks when they were placed for adoption at the shelter. Who knows how different he might have been had he been adopted at 6 weeks v. 9.5. Ezra and his sister, the one littermate that I'm in touch with are both of solid temperament.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

Our breeder let us take our puppy at 6 weeks ONLY because I worked from home and was able to care for her throughout the day. It was tough but she really bonded with us. I won't take another 6 week puppy though. We had to basically teach bite inhibition from the ground floor and it requires a crap load of patience....LOL
She is almost 13 weeks now and our breeder and puppy class trainer have both commented on how advanced she is for her age. She better be after all that hard work from 6 weeks on! LOL
Anything earlier than 6 weeks seems absolutely irresponsible. 6 weeks is even a bit too young in my mind after going through it myself.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GSD Momma said:


> Our breeder let us take our puppy at 6 weeks ONLY because I worked from home and was able to care for her throughout the day. It was tough but she really bonded with us. I won't take another 6 week puppy though. We had to basically teach bite inhibition from the ground floor and it requires a crap load of patience....LOL
> She is almost 13 weeks now and our breeder and puppy class trainer have both commented on how advanced she is for her age. She better be after all that hard work from 6 weeks on! LOL
> Anything earlier than 6 weeks seems absolutely irresponsible. 6 weeks is even a bit too young in my mind after going through it myself.


Six weeks is too young. Maybe it worked out for your puppy so far in the 7 weeks you've had her, but that doesn't mean it's going to work out this way for everyone that your breeders allows to do this with. 

Taking a puppy away from it's mother and siblings at 6 weeks is just irresponsible breeding practices in my opinion. Any breeder who would allow this, you being home all the time or not, is just not what i'd consider a responsible/reputable breeder. 

Forget morals, at the very least, it's illegal if your in the united states.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Six weeks is too young. Maybe it worked out for your puppy so far in the 7 weeks you've had her, but that doesn't mean it's going to work out this way for everyone that your breeders allows to do this with.
> 
> Taking a puppy away from it's mother and siblings at 6 weeks is just irresponsible breeding practices in my opinion. Any breeder who would allow this, you being home all the time or not, is just not what i'd consider a responsible/reputable breeder.
> 
> Forget morals, at the very least, it's illegal if your in the united states.



Sorry, but I was not looking or asking for your opinion on my situation. I already said I wouldn't do it again and we see our breeder every Saturday for free training so please do not attempt to judge their ethics when you do not know them. They are fabulous breeders in business for over 30 years and I'm a little offended at your snap judgement on BOTH my puppy and the breeder.

Also learn your facts. It's a state by state law not a US law and my state doesn't have an age limit in place so it is NOT illegal.

Stop passing judgement without facts. It's just not polite.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GSD Momma said:


> Sorry, but I was not looking or asking for your opinion on my situation. I already said I wouldn't do it again and we see our breeder every Saturday for free training so please do not attempt to judge their ethics when you do not know them. They are fabulous breeders in business for over 30 years and I'm a little offended at your snap judgement on BOTH my puppy and the breeder.
> 
> Also learn your facts. It's a state by state law not a US law and my state doesn't have an age limit in place so it is NOT illegal.
> 
> Stop passing judgement without facts. It's just not polite.


You posted your situation on a public discussion forum. I didn't know I had to be invited to state my opinion. Sorry if you don't agree with it...

BTW, What's your state?

Age to Sell Puppy Table


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm having a really hard time wrapping my brain around "letting us take the puppy home at six weeks" and "they are fabulous breeders", as one and the same, and it's okay because your state, as opposed to other states, does not have a law that protects the welfare of young pups?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My shelter doesn't adopt out puppies until they are 8 weeks or older. Its illegal for the puppies to go home earlier. I cannot fathom bringing home a puppy any earlier.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> You posted your situation on a public discussion forum. I didn't know I had to be invited to state my opinion. Sorry if you don't agree with it...
> 
> BTW, What's your state?
> 
> Age to Sell Puppy Table


Obviously not one on that list! I checked it before purchasing my dog in the first place. Furthermore, others spoke about getting puppies at 4 weeks, 5 weeks, 7 weeks, but did you attack them? Of course not. Realize this post is 4 pages in and you target my situation, one of the last, to bash. It's uncalled for and unnecessary, ESPECIALLY since I said myself that I wouldn't do it again. What would make you think i need your opinion after saying that myself? So your comments were meant to do nothing more than to be a self righteous, degrading attack with your "opinion" that wasn't asked for. Public forum or not, have some decency, candor and respect before spouting off.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GSD Momma said:


> Obviously not one on that list! I checked it before purchasing my dog in the first place. Furthermore, others spoke about getting puppies at 4 weeks, 5 weeks, 7 weeks, but did you attack them? Of course not. Realize this post is 4 pages in and you target my situation, one of the last, to bash. It's uncalled for and unnecessary, ESPECIALLY since I said myself that I wouldn't do it again. What would make you think i need your opinion after saying that myself? So your comments were meant to do nothing more than to be a self righteous, degrading attack with your "opinion" that wasn't asked for. Public forum or not, have some decency, candor and respect before spouting off.


I stated my opinion in this thread long before you posted if you go back a few pages before your post. I've posted my opinion in other much older threads long before this thread. 

I'm not trying to single you out. If any member here, no matter who they are, posted that they took their puppy home at 4,5,6 weeks than I would have posted the exact same thing. 

Nothing against your puppy or you as a dog owner. I hope you have the perfect puppy that we all hope to have... i really do. It's more of a knock against your breeder if anything. I just don't agree with allowing a puppy to leave its mother and littermates at that age. It's just too young, not responsible breeding, and there is just no excuse for it, no matter what your or any other state law says.

It's not just me who thinks this way. Just look through this entire thread - there are a lot of people saying the same exact thing that I am. It's just not responsible breeding.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

GSD Momma said:


> *Our breeder let us take our puppy at 6 weeks ONLY because I worked from home and was able to care for her throughout the day.* It was tough but she really bonded with us. I won't take another 6 week puppy though. We had to basically teach bite inhibition from the ground floor and it requires a crap load of patience....LOL
> She is almost 13 weeks now and our breeder and puppy class trainer have both commented on how advanced she is for her age. She better be after all that hard work from 6 weeks on! LOL
> Anything earlier than 6 weeks seems absolutely irresponsible. 6 weeks is even a bit too young in my mind after going through it myself.


I believe her response was because of this. Whether your not you would be home all day is not the point. The pup is missing out on learing important behaviors from its mother and littermates. A reputable breeder would not allow a pup to leave before it could learn those things because then the pup has more skills to have the best possible chance in life. Maybe your breeder did everything else right but they dropped the ball there, nothing wrong with saying that. Someone else reading this post not knowing better should not think that if they are home 24/7 it's okay to take a pup that early.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Not to single any one member out here, but I have to say that being a "fabulous" breeder and routinely sending pups to new homes at 6 weeks are mutually exclusive. I don't care how much time the buyer spends at home, it is irresponsible on the part of the breeder.
Sheilah


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

For one, my puppy has not missed out on anything. She's perfectly adjusted and I see no difference in behavior at this age right now than I did my last GSD that I got at 10 weeks. I don't understand what some of you get out of telling someone else their breeder sucks, for lack of more elequent words. What purpose does it serve? You're certainly not changing my mind or opinion because you don't know me, my situation or my breeder. I already said I think 6 weeks is too young, yet the comments don't stop.

It's unfortunate there are so many members with this attitude. I've seen others leave this forum because they were attacked out of the blue when not asking for advice, and I'm afraid I might have to call this site quits as well. I don't understand why some of you feel it necessary to berate others for their choices when all I was doing was sharing my own experience, not looking for advice, not looking to be judged, etc. It's apalling.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GSD Momma said:


> For one, my puppy has not missed out on anything. She's perfectly adjusted and I see no difference in behavior at this age right now than I did my last GSD that I got at 10 weeks. I don't understand what some of you get out of telling someone else their breeder sucks, for lack of more elequent words. What purpose does it serve? You're certainly not changing my mind or opinion because you don't know me, my situation or my breeder. I already said I think 6 weeks is too young, yet the comments don't stop.
> 
> It's unfortunate there are so many members with this attitude. I've seen others leave this forum because they were attacked out of the blue when not asking for advice, and I'm afraid I might have to call this site quits as well. I don't understand why some of you feel it necessary to berate others for their choices when all I was doing was sharing my own experience, not looking for advice, not looking to be judged, etc. It's apalling.


It's being discussed to help future puppy owner prospects who are not sure if they should bring home a puppy at 4,5,6 weeks not to make the same mistake. 

Someone in the future doing puppy research may come across this thread that's unsure of the right age to bring a puppy home. It's best for them to know that 6 weeks is not ok no matter what their breeder says. 

Try not to take this as people (myself included) bashing you because we're not. It's not to single you, your puppy, or your breeder out, but more for any breeder that allows their puppies to leave at that age.

Hopefully when someone comes across this thread in the future looking for the right age to bring a puppy home, they see that they might want to wait longer than the breeder says or maybe even choose another breeder all together. This is why these types of issues are discussed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Lucy Dog said:


> It's being discussed to help future puppy owner prospects who are not sure if they should bring home a puppy at 4,5,6 weeks.
> 
> Someone in the future doing puppy research may come across this thread that's unsure of the right age to bring a puppy home. It's best for them to know that 6 weeks is not ok no matter what their breeder says.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

When I first started as a volunteer for a Humane Society, everything (cats and dogs) was adoptable at 6 weeks. So I thought that was pretty normal. Now granted, this was in the mid to late 80's.

Now, I think 8 weeks is good for most pups. However, I can say, that there are certain lines that separation at 7 weeks would be better. I have heard other people, with WAY more experience than I, say this over the years. I experienced it with my boys. They should never have been left together past 7 weeks. Things to learn......


----------

